# The 12th Annual USMB 2021 Halloween Thread



## mudwhistle

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN



*​


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The Burrow
					

The Burrow was the family home of the Weasley family, located on the outskirts of Ottery St Catchpole in Devon, England. It was a thoroughly magical dwelling that became a second home to Harry Potter. A barn and chicken coop stood nearby. The Burrow was held up with magic and was very cluttered...




					harrypotter.fandom.com


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

12 Terrifying Ghost Stories You Shouldn't Read Alone
					

12 Terrifying Ghost Stories You Shouldn't Read Alone




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## mudwhistle

__





						The Fall of the House of Usher by Edgar Allan Poe
					

The complete, unabridged text of The Fall of the House of Usher by Edgar Allan Poe, with vocabulary words and definitions.




					poestories.com
				




The Fall of the House of Usher​
_*by Edgar Allan Poe*
(published 1839)_


_Son coeur est un luth suspendu;
Sitot qu'on le touche il resonne.
-De Beranger._

DURING the whole of a dull, dark, and soundless day in the autumn of the year, when the clouds hung oppressively low in the heavens, I had been passing alone, on horseback, through a singularly dreary tract of country; and at length found myself, as the shades of the evening drew on, within view of the melancholy House of Usher. I know not how it was --but, with the first glimpse of the building, a sense of insufferable gloom pervaded my spirit. I say insufferable; for the feeling was unrelieved by any of that half-pleasurable, because poetic, sentiment, with which the mind usually receives even the sternest natural images of the desolate or terrible. I looked upon the scene before me --upon the mere house, and the simple landscape features of the domain --upon the bleak walls --upon the vacant eye-like windows --upon a few rank sedges --and upon a few white trunks of decayed trees --with an utter depression of soul which I can compare to no earthly sensation more properly than to the after-dream of the reveller upon opium --the bitter lapse into everyday life --the hideous dropping off of the veil. There was an iciness, a sinking, a sickening of the heart --an unredeemed dreariness of thought which no goading of the imagination could torture into aught of the sublime. What was it --I paused to think --what was it that so unnerved me in the contemplation of the House of Usher? It was a mystery all insoluble; nor could I grapple with the shadowy fancies that crowded upon me as I pondered. I was forced to fall back upon the unsatisfactory conclusion, that while, beyond doubt, there are combinations of very simple natural objects which have the power of thus affecting us, still the analysis of this power lies among considerations beyond our depth. It was possible, I reflected, that a mere different arrangement of the particulars of the scene, of the details of the picture, would be sufficient to modify, or perhaps to annihilate its capacity for sorrowful impression; and, acting upon this idea, I reined my horse to the precipitous brink of a black and lurid tarn that lay in unruffled lustre by the dwelling, and gazed down --but with a shudder even more thrilling than before --upon the remodelled and inverted images of the gray sedge, and the ghastly tree-stems, and the vacant and eye-like windows.

Nevertheless, in this mansion of gloom I now proposed to myself a sojourn of some weeks. Its proprietor, Roderick Usher, had been one of my boon companions in boyhood; but many years had elapsed since our last meeting. A letter, however, had lately reached me in a distant part of the country --a letter from him --which, in its wildly importunate nature, had admitted of no other than a personal reply. The MS. gave evidence of nervous agitation. The writer spoke of acute bodily illness --of a mental disorder which oppressed him --and of an earnest desire to see me, as his best, and indeed his only personal friend, with a view of attempting, by the cheerfulness of my society, some alleviation of his malady. It was the manner in which all this, and much more, was said --it the apparent heart that went with his request --which allowed me no room for hesitation; and I accordingly obeyed forthwith what I still considered a very singular summons.

read more here....https://poestories.com/read/houseofusher


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 545897





I'm on my way to bed right now, but is that a cake? Also, I hope you don't mind if I advertise my three Halloween activities that will take place for my thirteen days of Halloween starting October eighteenth!! 




HAPPY HELLOWEEN


----------



## FJB

So let me go ahead and explain this really quick so hopefully I can find some participants. 


1. Virtual Halloween Trick-or Treat-Although this event will take place Halloween night at my Spooktactular Halloween party, I thought that I would start talking about it now. In order to participate you will have to either post a picture of yourself in your Halloween costume, or any picture of a Halloween costume that you find over the internet beneath another poster. (That little devil was me btw hehe.  I just don't like posting pictures of my face due to identity theft issues, but I had a mask on so that one was alright.  ) So then you must type the words trick-or-treat and then the other poster posts a picture of candy.  (Only one trick-or-treat per poster though so everybody has a chance, this means that you can't trick-or-treat the same person but you can still have multiple trick-or-treats.)



2. Virtual Pumpkin Carving Contest- This one will be pretty fun too that takes place all the way up to Halloween for my thirteen days of Halloween (although most entries will probably be later than sooner) and what you need to do is if you carve a pumpkin, post a picture of it in my thirteen days of Halloween thread and the poster with the most likes wins!!  (And will be crowned USMB's most spooktactular pumpkin award)



3. Virtual Halloween Costume Contest- (I forgot about this one) This one works like the pumpkin carving contest.  (And it's only a part of my spooktactular Halloween party)



4. Spooky Story Contest- So, this one is for all of the writers out there like myself. This will also be starting with my thirteen days of Halloween thread and I'll be looking for entries for the scariest story and the winner will be crowned on Halloween night at my spooktactular Halloween party and once again the winner will be announced with the most likes. 





And that is it guys!! This information will be posted again, I just wanted to give you all the heads up about it now and I'm hoping that it'll all go over well. Oh, and about me dressing up as the devil and being a Christian,.. well,.. I think everybody with any brain cells in their head is aware of this by now but obviously it's fake and just a costume lol and that doesn't mean that I've converted to Satanism or anything. Well, I'm off to bed for now,.. but YAY HALLOWEEN SEASON HAS OFFICIALLY BEGUN!!!!


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The "IT" Ghost House


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I'm on my way to bed right now, but is that a cake? Also, I hope you don't mind if I advertise my three Halloween activities that will take place for my thirteen days of Halloween starting October eighteenth!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HELLOWEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 545931


----------



## mudwhistle

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 546035


----------



## mudwhistle

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 546036


----------



## mudwhistle

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 546038


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 545982




I'm not sure what that is, but it looks really cool.  




mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 545983





I WISH that were real lol and if you stop posting so much in here and just give me some time to catch up with everything I'll post some of my own stuff later. XD Btw, I sure hope that you'll participate in at least some of the activities of mine that I posted about last night.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I'm not sure what that is, but it looks really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WISH that were real lol and if you stop posting so much in here and just give me some time to catch up with everything I'll post some of my own stuff later. XD Btw, I sure hope that you'll participate in at least some of the activities of mine that I posted about last night.


It's a handmade Deathly Hallows with Hermione Granger's wand in the center.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I'm not sure what that is, but it looks really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WISH that were real lol and if you stop posting so much in here and just give me some time to catch up with everything I'll post some of my own stuff later. XD Btw, I sure hope that you'll participate in at least some of the activities of mine that I posted about last night.


Do you have a link?


----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> It's a handmade Deathly Hallows with Hermione Granger's wand in the center.





Oh,.. I see that fits I don't know why I didn't figure that out lol and I posted about my events on the last page. Hold on, I'll go ahead and check the post number.


----------



## FJB

Actually sorry it was page number two with post number twenty-nine.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Actually sorry it was page number two with post number twenty-nine.


What are the chances that you do that stuff on this thread with me?


----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> What are the chances that you do that stuff on this thread with me?





Well, we could do it both places, but right now I'm kind of busy that's why I asked you to slow down lol I can't keep up with you at the moment. XD


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Well, we could do it both places, but right now I'm kind of busy that's why I asked you to slow down lol I can't keep up with you at the moment. XD


Well....I'm putting this stuff on here as soon as I find anything that's worth posting.....then you can go thru it any time you want. This thread will stay on here forever. I think you could probably still find my Halloween threads from previous years.


----------



## FJB

I sure hope you didn't take that the wrong way or anything, I just meant that I didn't want you to think I was being rude by being behind, but yeah we can do anything that you want to do when I have the time.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I sure hope you didn't take that the wrong way or anything, I just meant that I didn't want you to think I was being rude by being behind, but yeah we can do anything that you want to do when I have the time.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


>





I'm not sure what this has to do with Halloween, but I liked it. I'll be posting my own stuff in a few moments.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I'm not sure what this has to do with Halloween, but I liked it. I'll be posting my own stuff in a few moments.


Sometimes I find stuff that veers off into the rough....but I thought it was funny....and it lends something to the thread.


----------



## FJB

Anyways, I thought you posted scary stories last night but I can't seem to find them anymore. :/ I thought that I would post this for the fiftieth anniversary of Walt Disney World though.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Anyways, I thought you posted scary stories last night but I can't seem to find them anymore. :/ I thought that I would post this for the fiftieth anniversary of Walt Disney World though.


----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️🧛‍♂️

☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️☠️


----------



## FJB

I'm going to post a few more things and then call it a night. I'm going to be out most of the day tomorrow, but I'll be back at some point. After all, this is the scariest time of the year and Halloween is all about having fun!  So, enjoy a bit of some laughs.


----------



## FJB

Okay, one more post and then that's seriously it for me for the night. XD


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Okay, one more post and then that's seriously it for me for the night. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 546279


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Dragonlady

I like this one. This place is a couple of blocks from my house.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Dragonlady said:


> I like this one. This place is a couple of blocks from my house.


Cooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!


----------



## miketx




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle

_*Dead Fairy*_​


----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


>





I don't really agree with the politics but this skit is still hilarious and Kate nailed the part!


----------



## FJB




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I don't really agree with the politics but this skit is still hilarious and Kate nailed the part!


That's why I posted it.


----------



## FJB

This is Bette Midler singing the Hocus Pocus song in 2015 and she's still got it!! Nobody can play Winifred but her, she NAILED that part!!!


----------



## FJB

I'm going to eat lunch now, but before I do let's take a magical journey to Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry.  (Tagging JohnDB because between Harry Potter and the Thriller video that was added on the last page, he might like this thread and have something to contribute to it.  Especially since we've both been from a pushy Christian forum so this is certainly a breath of fresh air because he enjoys this kind of thing too!! ) mudwhistle is going to LOVE this as well!! Potterheads unite!!! 



















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_e56RwHm1c




			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmltHR0uB9E&t=2s


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## JohnDB




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## JohnDB




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## mudwhistle

MisterBeale said:


>


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 548202







Oh my gosh,.. SO cute!!!


----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Wizard's Duel In Chicago......


----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 548514


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 548542​






You find the cutest pictures.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB




----------



## FJB




----------



## FJB




----------



## FJB




----------



## FJB




----------



## FJB




----------



## FJB




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

Oops, I didn't realize that I posted the same video that had the same ending on my last post as the second one.  Lol, anyways this is my last post for tonight and just for the record,.. I only like the music from the female Ghostbusters movies and that's the only reason I posted it.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Oops, I didn't realize that I posted the same video that had the same ending on my last post as the second one.  Lol, anyways this is my last post for tonight and just for the record,.. I only like the music from the female Ghostbusters movies and that's the only reason I posted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 548932


I like the bright colors in the more recent Ghostbusters.....but it's not as good as the original. I thought Thor (Chris Hemsworth) sucked ass in it.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

Say it once,.. say it twice,.. say it three times,..


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## mudwhistle

MisterBeale said:


>


Murder musicals.


----------



## FJB




----------



## MisterBeale

mudwhistle said:


> Murder musicals.


Well. . . in reading through this thread, there are several allusions to scary movies, and of course, Harry Potter.

A lot of our modern day stuff has Johnny Depp in it, and of course, Alan Rickman is the best.  So I was trying to think of a scene that included the two of them, they are both my favorites.



They were in another movie together. .


----------



## mudwhistle

MisterBeale said:


> Well. . . in reading through this thread, there are several allusions to scary movies, and of course, Harry Potter.
> 
> A lot of our modern day stuff has Johnny Depp in it, and of course, Alan Rickman is the best.  So I was trying to think of a scene that included the two of them, they are both my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> They were in another movie together. .


I only have one rule on my holiday threads.....try to refrain from being political. 
I have no problem with the rest of the stuff. Scary murders are part of Halloween.
I just ask that you don't post anything that shuts the thread down. 
So whatever you want to post....feel free. The more participation the better.


----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> I only have one rule on my holiday threads.....try to refrain from being political.





Oops,.. sorry about my meme then I didn't know that. I see that you still thought it was funny though.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Oops,.. sorry about my meme then I didn't know that. I see that you still thought it was funny though.


No biggie.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Michael1985

Hi everyone.


----------



## Michael1985

*passes out some chocolate-covered brussels sprouts*


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

Michael1985 said:


> Hi everyone.





Hello.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

One More Week Until (And One Day)


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle why are you laughing at some of the things I post that aren't supposed to be funny?


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> mudwhistle why are you laughing at some of the things I post that aren't supposed to be funny?


Because they're cute.


----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> Because they're cute.





Oh okay well thanks, because I was wondering how the kitty one was funny, but thank you.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Oh okay well thanks, because I was wondering how the kitty one was funny, but thank you.


Some people mean laughing as an insult. They're just being jerks.
You should know better than to think that of me.


----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> Some people mean laughing as an insult. They're just being jerks.
> You should know better than to think that of me.





Yeah I know, I didn't I was more confused of what I said or did lol however you don't want to mess with this little one, it doesn't only have a book of magic spells,.. it has claws. I'd tread carefully if I were you.


----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 550746​



Mmm,.. cookies. 


mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 550898





Kitty! I really like kitties.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Mmm,.. cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty! I really like kitties.


Me2


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 551344​





I got Halloween cupcakes just like these right now... minus the spider and pumpkin lol


mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 551398






Sort of looks like my kitty.  (Just a tad though lol)


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I got Halloween cupcakes just like these right now... minus the spider and pumpkin lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of looks like my kitty.  (Just a tad though lol)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 551401


Nice kitty....what's his/her name?


----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> Nice kitty....what's his/her name?





Thanks and her name is Jessie. She's a sweetheart.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Thanks and her name is Jessie. She's a sweetheart.


I have Bob....the only boy....and Velcro....Samantha....Mia....and Hobbs....all females. I call Hobbs and Mia Big-Kitty and Little-Kitty. Hobbs is a huge Hemmingway with 6 toes. Mia is a Siamese. Samantha...or Sam is a Penguin. Velcro is a Trailer Park type medium haired kitty...slightly feral....and Bob is a Grey Calico. He's the best mouser and bird kitty...best hunter....but Velcro helps with that too.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Aletheia4u




----------



## Aletheia4u




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 551432






I'm not quite sure how this guy wound up like this,.. but he should have stopped while he was a head.


----------



## FJB




----------



## FJB




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Did you know that Rob Zombie is making a movie of The Munsters?

Yeah, it's a departure from his normal gross horror movies, but he's been a hard core fan since he first saw them on TV.   They've been in production for a year now, but I don't know how far they've gotten, other than building the house.


----------



## FJB

Speaking of elevators,.. these are enough to give you nightmares. (And these other videos as well.)


----------



## mudwhistle

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Did you know that Rob Zombie is making a movie of The Munsters?
> 
> Yeah, it's a departure from his normal gross horror movies, but he's been a hard core fan since he first saw them on TV.   They've been in production for a year now, but I don't know how far they've gotten, other than building the house.


Yep....they just finished the set.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

Wow, that was actually a pretty good show. I can't wait to find out more about Chucky's back story!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## FJB

Alright guys, it's me bedtime so I'll go ahead and watch these tomorrow.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

And now for a commercial break:


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

__





						Living Dead Dolls
					






					www.livingdeaddolls.com
				












						Little Apple Dolls
					






					www.littleappledolls.com
				





WARNING - these can get a little gross, look at your own risk








						Products
					

Browse all products from Miscreation Toys.




					www.miscreationtoys.net


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 552474



I don't like Michelle Puhfiffer......but damn, if she didn't do a great Catwoman!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

And.....

for the Doctors Wife..........


----------



## mudwhistle

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I don't like Michelle Puhfiffer......but damn, if she didn't do a great Catwoman!!!


Yeah.....she does seem a bit Catty.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

> _♪♬ Hogwarts, Hogwarts, Hoggy Warty Hogwarts,_ _Teach us something please,_ _Whether we be old and bald,_ _Or young with scabby knees,_ _Our heads could do with filling,_ _With some interesting stuff,_ _For now they’re bare and full of air,_ _Dead flies and bits of fluff,_ _So teach us things worth knowing,_ _Bring back what we’ve forgot,_ _Just do your best, we’ll do the rest,_ _And learn until our brains all rot. ♬♪_


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

Hey, before I log off for the night I apologize for not posting in this thread as much since I started my own Halloween thread,.. but I have the second episode of Chucky and a bonus clip to go along with it!  (Not sure where I'm going to be posting them after Halloween though. :/)


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Stryder50

Lists/links to several articles about Halloween;
The History of Halloween​How an ancient Celtic harvest festival became 'Spooky Season.'​








						The History of Halloween
					

How an ancient Celtic harvest festival became ‘Spooky Season.’




					getpocket.com


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

And I hope that you're having a great one.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> And I hope that you're having a great one.


Watching football.


----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> Watching football.




Nice. I'm not a football fan myself though.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

Watching The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown right now on PBS.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## yidnar




----------



## FJB

yidnar said:


>





I never saw this before or heard of it but it looks cute.


----------



## mudwhistle

Milton The Monster Song Lyrics:

*Narrator:*
 On top of old Horror Hill, in a secret laboratory, Professor Weirdo and Count Kook were in their monstrous glory.

*Professor Weirdo:*
 # Six drops of The Essence of Terror, / Five drops of Sinister Sauce. #

*Count Kook:*
 # When the stirring's done, may I lick the spoon? #

*Professor Weirdo:*
# Of course! A-ha! Of course! / Now for the tincture of tenderness, / But I must use only a touch. / For without a touch of tenderness, / It might destroy me! #

[Kook accidentally knocks Weirdo's arm]

*Professor Weirdo:*
 # Oops! Too much! / Better hold your breath; / It's starting to tick! #

*Count Kook:*
 # Better hold my hand; / I'm feeling sick! #

[the monster arises]

*Milton The Monster:*
 Hello, Daddy!

*Professor Weirdo:*
 # What have I done? #

*Milton The Monster:*
 # I'm Milton, your brand new son! #


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I never saw this before or heard of it but it looks cute.


I kindof remember it. 

I grew up on Milton The Monster Show.


----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> I kindof remember it.
> 
> I grew up on Milton The Monster Show.




Never heard of that either.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Never heard of that either.


Probably before your time. When it came out I was 9 years old.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

For some reason Chucky episode three isn't out yet and I'm not sure if it's going to be out, but I _did _manage to find this lol


----------



## FJB

LMAO This one ALWAYS gets me when Principal Frye starts talking about a Mufasa costume.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 557149







And I thought I had it made for deciding to order pizza on Halloween...


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Trumpkin Donald Trump Pumpkin Halloween by animalsfashion
					

Original work of a pumpkin impressionating donald trump AKA Trumpkin




					www.teepublic.com


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## FJB

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Trumpkin Donald Trump Pumpkin Halloween by animalsfashion
> 
> 
> Original work of a pumpkin impressionating donald trump AKA Trumpkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.teepublic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 557520






I may be a Trump supporter but at least I still have a sense of humor.


----------



## FJB

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> View attachment 557525






How is this Halloween related?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I may be a Trump supporter but at least I still have a sense of humor.


Heck..I'm getting at least 3 for xmas gifts!


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> How is this Halloween related?


It is meant to evoke fear and helplessness..it makes you uneasy..and that..is Halloween, old school~


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> How is this Halloween related?


It's not....this guy is a jackass....and he likes trashing threads. 
Put him on ignore and be done with him.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

mudwhistle said:


> It's not....this guy is a jackass....and he likes trashing threads.
> Put him on ignore and be done with him.


Oh ouch..I'm wounded I tells ya--nope dope..I was just joining what I thought was the fun~


----------



## mudwhistle

Wait for it.......


----------



## FJB

Wait for what?


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Wait for what?


Shoot.....it doesn't work. 
Supposed to be a gif.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> Shoot.....it doesn't work.
> Supposed to be a gif.





Oh,.. well,.. then that's a bit odd. :/


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

File this under the *NO SHIT* category:





Oh......I didn't know those were *PUMPKINS*

Sorry, I guess I need my coffee........


----------



## petro




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 557939​





mudwhistle said:


> File this under the *NO SHIT* category:
> 
> View attachment 558167
> 
> Oh......I didn't know those were *PUMPKINS*
> 
> Sorry, I guess I need my coffee........





I don't get the humor of these. :/


----------



## mudwhistle

The Doctor's Wife said:


> I don't get the humor of these. :/


I've always learned that when you have to explain a joke it's not that funny.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## FJB

mudwhistle said:


> I've always learned that when you have to explain a joke it's not that funny.





Oh.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## DrLove

In case nobody has posted - Very funny - Happy Halloween! 👻🎃


----------



## FJB




----------



## mudwhistle

Final Post 



I hope everyone had a safe and Happy Halloween.​


----------

